# Too many losers, too little time! Give a bro a hand!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, my website, *The Sprue Lagoon* has been up almost a year exactly. I put it up on November 11, 2012, after getting back from Rememberance Day ceremonies at the Cenotaph downtown. 

A year later, I’ve had some fun, but now I need some help. I can’t figure out what car I want to build next, so I’m hoping you guys can give me a hand! Sure, maybe you’re not all car builders, but I would love to hear your opinions on what you think I should turn my attention to next. *Check out your choices here!*

Thanks, guys! Here’s to another great year of the odd and obscure!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't build any..put them in a box..and mail them to me! 

But seriously..do the Pacer. It's a good build!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I like your style, man! :thumbsup:

Right now, the Pacer is at the bottom of the heap, but no worries. They're all going to get built on of these days. 

I'm glad the Pacer's a good build; the AMT Gremlin looks like crap.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What if the Doc used a Pacer instead of a Delorean?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

they kitted a Chevette?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yup! Back in the 1970's when those were the "New Cars" and people thought they were cool and going to be classics.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yeah, I had one. Special ordered with handling package, full gauges, manual, every option chevy offered (there were a lot: high output engine, light package etc etc).

Traded it 6 months later. Lessee during that 6 months the fuel sender was bad, ran out of gas the first tank (damn but it was getting great fuel mileage). The drive train was out of line (transmission impacted the tran tunnel). It leaked quarts of water into the cabin during rain. Cracked exhaust manifold. The electrical system was wonky. It was slow (0-60 15.5 sec), the 97ci engine 1.6L output 68hp (and that was with the high output engine!!).

$4,900.00 Ahh those were the days. 

They kitted a Chevette?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One of the nicknames for it was a "Shovette."


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I think the worst unintentional insult was an old Corvette kit that had a custom version that said "Chevette" on the side. 

It was before there was a Chevette as we know it (H-car)! So lame...:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Maybe not so lame after all.

Revenge of the Chevette.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow.

That's a lot more money than new, and you know what, it actually looks pretty damn cool!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome, nice, clean lemon yellow car there!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Real men build Chevettes!
my vote's been cast


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm with you on Chevette, although I have not cast a vote, because it's not about me, this time! 

Chevette heads beware: The Monza is in the lead by two and there's only a few days left!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

how many votes do we get?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Steve244 said:


> how many votes do we get?


The poll is set up so you can only vote once. 

Just like a real election; one chance to choose the best of the worst!


----------

